# WEBGL - fertige 3D Objekte im Browser anzeigen lassen



## sight011 (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Hallo,

keine Ahgnung ob sich hier jemand damit auskennt, ich hab ein paar "Webgl Experimente" http://www.chromeexperiments.com/detail/webgl-skull/?f=webgl gesehen und frage mich nun wie schwierig es ist wohl ein bereits gebautes 3D-Model (C4d) in Webgl "umzuwandeln" geht das überhaupt? Das man es "umwandelt"?

Bis jetzt weiß ich nur das man <canvas> objekte zum einbinden verwendet - vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und jemand hat scih swchon mit der Thematik beschäftigt.




> WebGL ist ein Abkommen zwischen JavaScript und Open GL ES 2.0 und den Grafikkartenherstellern, eine standardisierte Bibliothek in Maschinen Code direkt an der Grafikkarte um Aktionen auszuführen. Browserunabhängig im neu standardisierten Html5. WebDesign Html5 -Rosenheim. JavaScript ein Standard eben wie die Html -Familie mit z.B. Php.
> 
> Welche Browser:
> WebGL funktioniert mit Browser mit einer Programm -Schnittstelle namens Canvas*
> ...


----------



## Neok (11. August 2011)

Mit C4D nicht ohne weiteres möglich, entweder gibt es einen Exporter dafür oder du nutzt ein Austauschformat zwischen Blender und C4D.
Den *Blender 2.58 Exporter* gibts hier: https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/tree/master/utils/exporters/blender/


----------



## sight011 (11. August 2011)

Hi Neok - doch soll es geben, den wollte ich die Tage mal testen.

http://disturbmedia.com/blog/post/e...xporting-models-from-cinema-4d-to-javascript/

MfG Sightology


----------



## sight011 (11. August 2011)

Ich noch mal kurz hast Du mit dem von Blender schon mal selbst gearbeitet? Und ein gutes Ergebnis erzielt?


----------

